# OpenGL ES verschwindene Vertices



## Titanpharao (5. Feb 2012)

Hallo an alle,

ich stecke mal wieder an einem Problem fest.

Und zwar wollte ich einen Kreis zeichnen. Das funktioniert auch alles soweit sogut.

Jetzt ist nur mein Problem, das mein einfaches Vertices Object mit Color_Array verschwindet, sobald ich ein Object mit einer Texture_Coord_Array danach zeichne. 

Ich zeig euch erstmal den Code, er ist schon sehr komplex und es gibt haufenweise extra Klassen, also probiere ich mal zu erklären was hinter jeder einzelnen Methode sich verbirgt.


```
public void present(float deltaTime){
		GL10 gl=glGraphics.getGL();
		guiCam.setViewportAndMatrices();//Ignore setzt nur den Viewport
		gl.glClear(GL10.GL_COLOR_BUFFER_BIT);
		gl.glEnable(GL10.GL_TEXTURE_2D);
		drawStaticGround();//Methode um den Hintergrund zu zeichnen ohne Alpha
		gl.glEnable(GL10.GL_BLEND);
		gl.glBlendFunc(GL10.GL_SRC_ALPHA,GL10.GL_ONE_MINUS_SRC_ALPHA);
		drawStaticGroundRaster();//Methode um ein Raster über die komplette Welt zu zeichnen
		drawIcons();//Zeichnet nach der selben Methode wie drawStaticGroundRaster Icons zum bedienen, aber der Circle verschwindet nach dieser.
		circleDraw.draw();//hier wirds interessant ist die Methode vor den Icons sieht man ihn, ist er danach ist er verschwunden ... dabei ist Icons und drawStaticGroundRaster vom Aufbau das selbe.

		gl.glDisable(GL10.GL_BLEND);
		gl.glDisable(GL10.GL_TEXTURE_2D);
	}
```

In allen Methoden zeichne ich rechteckige Vertices mit Texturen in etwa so:


```
public void bind(){
		gl.glEnableClientState(GL10.GL_VERTEX_ARRAY);
		vertices.position(0);
		gl.glVertexPointer(2,GL10.GL_FLOAT,vertexSize,vertices);
		if(hasColor){
			gl.glEnableClientState(GL10.GL_COLOR_ARRAY);
			vertices.position(2);
			gl.glColorPointer(4,GL10.GL_FLOAT,vertexSize,vertices);
		}
		if(hasTexCoords){
			gl.glEnableClientState(GL10.GL_TEXTURE_COORD_ARRAY);
			vertices.position(hasColor?6:2);
			gl.glTexCoordPointer(2,GL10.GL_FLOAT,vertexSize,vertices);
		}
	}

	public void draw(int primitiveType,int offset,int numIndices){
		if(indices!=null){
			indices.position(offset);
			gl.glDrawElements(primitiveType,numIndices,GL10.GL_UNSIGNED_SHORT,indices);
		}else{
			gl.glDrawArrays(primitiveType,offset,numIndices);
		}
	}

	public void unbind(){
		if(hasTexCoords)
			gl.glDisableClientState(GL10.GL_TEXTURE_COORD_ARRAY);
		if(hasColor)
			gl.glDisableClientState(GL10.GL_COLOR_ARRAY);
	}
```

Erst wird bind(), dann draw() dann unbind() aufgerufen.

Bzw gl.glBindTexture(GL10.GL_TEXTURE_2D,textureId); wird vor allem aufgerufen.!!!

Und genau das ist der springende Punkt, wenn ich die Methode weglasse, wird mein Kreis noch gezeichnet, nachdem die Icons gezeichnet sind. 

Aber die Icons werden genauso gezeichnet, wie das Raster. Also ich versteh nicht so recht, was OpenGL da anstellt und warum mein Circle plötzlich verschwindet.

Das Problem ist etwas schwer zu erklären und ich will auch nicht 1000 Zeilen Code hier reinposten.

Achso, ich habe noch etwas bemerkt. Wenn ich das Blend weglasse, funktionierts immer, nur das der Kreis dann schwarz wird und nicht mehr Halb-Transparent Blau... also kann es auch ein zusammenspiel aus gl.glColorPointer(), Blend und Texturen sein ...

Vielleicht hat jemand schonmal so ein Problem gehabt 

Achso und wofür brauche man: gl.glTexEnvf?

Vielen Dank Oliver


----------



## Marco13 (5. Feb 2012)

Schwer nachzuvollziehen, bisher klingt es von den Symptomen her, als würde einfach der "State" nicht stimmen: OpenGL ist eine Zustandsmachine. Wenn man glEnable() oder glColor3f() oder so aufruft, bleibt dieser Zustand gesetzt, bis man etwas dagegen unternimmt. In diesem Fall könnte es sein, dass z.B. irgendwo Texturen eingeschaltet werden, und er dann versucht, den Kreis mit einer Textur zu zeichnen, obwohl noch keine gebunden wurde... Kannst ja mal schauen, ob du was in dieser Richtung findest, bis Fancy was dazu sagt...


----------



## Titanpharao (5. Feb 2012)

Danke Marco!
Du hattest Recht.



```
//falsch		
circleDraw.draw();
gl.glDisable(GL10.GL_TEXTURE_2D);
//richtig	
gl.glDisable(GL10.GL_TEXTURE_2D);
circleDraw.draw();
```

Der GL10.GL_TEXTURE_2D State war immer für den gesammten Zeichnen Prozess an. Aber stimmt, da ich keine Texture brauche bei dem Kreis, muss man Ihn also disablen. Hat funktioniert! Nur komisch, das es mit dem Raster ging, dort werden schleißlich auch Texturen benutzt ... naja egal es geht


----------

